# المراة في المسيحية وموضوع النجاسة



## أنجيلا (8 مارس 2011)

*Lv:12:1* *وكلم الرب موسى قائلا** (SVD)

Lv:12:2 **كلم بني اسرائيل قائلا.اذا حبلت امرأة* *وولدت ذكرا تكون نجسة سبعة ايام.كما في ايام طمث علتها تكون نجسة**. (SVD)

Lv:12:3 **وفي اليوم الثامن يختن لحم غرلته** (SVD)

Lv:12:4 **ثم* *تقيم ثلاثة وثلاثين يوما في دم تطهيرها.كل شيء مقدس لا تمسّ والى المقدس لا تجيء* *حتى تكمل ايام تطهيرها**. (SVD)

Lv:12:5 **وان ولدت انثى تكون نجسة اسبوعين كما* *في طمثها.ثم تقيم ستة وستين يوما في دم تطهيرها**. (SVD)

Lv:12:6 **ومتى كملت* *ايام تطهيرها لاجل ابن او ابنة تأتي بخروف حولي محرقة وفرخ حمامة او يمامة ذبيحة* *خطية الى باب خيمة الاجتماع الى الكاهن** (SVD)

Lv:12:7 **فيقدمهما امام الرب* *ويكفّر عنها فتطهر من ينبوع دمها.هذه شريعة التي تلد ذكرا او انثى**. (SVD)

Lv:12:8 **وان لم تنل يدها كفاية لشاة تاخذ يمامتين او فرخي حمام الواحد* *محرقة والآخر ذبيحة خطية فيكفّر عنها الكاهن فتطهر*
*وجدته في احد المنتديات الاسلامية التي كعادتهم تتهجم على المسيحية لذلك اريد من الاخوة تفسير هذه الايات لان المسلمين يفسرونها بظلم المسيحية للمراة وانا لا اعتقد ان المسيحية التي قالت عن المراة انها نضير الرجل وامرت الرجال بحسن معاملة النساء والا اعيقت صلواتهم ان تاتي في الاخير وتهين المراة لذلك ارجوكم اريد تفسر للايات وتوضيح** لما تصير المراة نجسة اثناء حيضها وبعد الولادة? ولما لا يجوز ان تمس شيئا الانها ستنقل له النجاسة مثلا? ولما الذكر اسبوعين والانثى اسبوع? ولما عليها ان تكفر على ذنب لم ترتكبه** ?(ومتى كملت ايام تطهيرها لاجل ابن او ابنة تأتي بخروف حولي محرقة وفرخ حمامة او يمامة ذبيحة خطية الى باب خيمة الاجتماع الى الكاهن    فيقدمهما امام الرب ويكفّر عنها فتطهر من ينبوع دمها.هذه شريعة التي تلد ذكرا او انثى**)**


*​*

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 مارس 2011)

*رد: المراة في المسيحية*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2177927​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 مارس 2011)

*رد: المراة في المسيحية*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145139​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (8 مارس 2011)

*رد: المراة في المسيحية*

مرحب اخت انجيلا .
فقط علشان اورى الناس هبل المنتديات الاسلامية وتدليسهم .

ما يقال عن نجاسة المرأة فكلها رموز وضعها الله لترسيخ فكرة وهى ان المرأة التى تلد فهى تخرج للحياة انسان حامل للطبيعة الفاسدة والتى سيعيش بها الى ان يموت، ولذلك تعتبر نجسة لبعض الايام عند الولادة فى العهد القديم وهذا قبل مجئ المسيح . اما بعد مجئ المسيح فالموضوع تغير تماما ، اصبح لنا المعمودية والتى هى موت مع المسيح بطبيعتنا الشريرة وولادة من الروح بطبيعة جديدة وبروح الله فينا .


فكل ما حدث فى العهد القديم انما هو رمز لما هو قادم ، وهذا هو اسلوب الله فى التعامل معنا ، فهو ينزل لفكرنا الصغير ويضع امامنا الرموز والنبوات والتجارب حتى نبقى ورائه ونفهم جزء من حكمته الغير محدودة ,

اما من يقول ان الكتاب حط من المرأة ، فهذا خطأ وكذب .
لان فى الكتاب المقدس قال الله ان المرأة معين ونظير للرجل ، كما اننا رأينا قاضية لاسرائيل وهى دبورة ورأينا نبية وهى زوجة اشعياء النبى , 

لو ليكى اى استفسار اخت انجيلا ، اتفضلى ماتتردديش .
سلام المسيح


----------



## أنجيلا (8 مارس 2011)

*رد: المراة في المسيحية*



Molka Molkan قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145139​


 

*شكرا ليك استفدت كثير من الموضوع  *


----------



## أنجيلا (8 مارس 2011)

*رد: المراة في المسيحية*



!ابن الملك! قال:


> مرحب اخت انجيلا .
> فقط علشان اورى الناس هبل المنتديات الاسلامية وتدليسهم .
> 
> ما يقال عن نجاسة المرأة فكلها رموز وضعها الله لترسيخ فكرة وهى ان المرأة التى تلد فهى تخرج للحياة انسان حامل للطبيعة الفاسدة والتى سيعيش بها الى ان يموت، ولذلك تعتبر نجسة لبعض الايام عند الولادة فى العهد القديم وهذا قبل مجئ المسيح . اما بعد مجئ المسيح فالموضوع تغير تماما ، اصبح لنا المعمودية والتى هى موت مع المسيح بطبيعتنا الشريرة وولادة من الروح بطبيعة جديدة وبروح الله فينا .
> ...


 

* مرسي ليك كثير على التوضيح *
*بس الي لسة ما فهمتو هو ليش الذكر اسبوع بس والانثى اسبوعين?????????*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 مارس 2011)

فى العهد القديم ، وبعد تمرد الشعب العنيد ، لعدة مرات ، بالرغم من معجزات الله العظيمة معهم

فإن الله وضع عليهم أثقالاً شديدة ، لكى يحنى رقبتهم المتمردة

ولكن هذه الأمور لم تعد هكذا فى عصر المصالحة والنعمة

بل أصبحي الأمور بشكلها الطبيعى 

فالخطية فقط هى النجاسة
وأما فترات النشاط الجنسى للرجل والمرأة معاً ، التى ليس فيها خروج على وصية الله ، بل بحسب الطبيعة فقط

فإننا لا نعتبرها دنسة ولا نجسة ، 
بل نعتبرها مجرد نشاط جسدانى يذكرنا بالسقوط الأول ، لأن الجنس لم يبدأ يعمل فى الإنسان الأول إلاَّ بعد سقوطه فى التعدى

ونتعامل معه فى حدود هذا المعنى فقط


----------



## أنجيلا (8 مارس 2011)

شكرا ليك كثير اخي  فهمت النقطة ده
 بس لم  افهم لما الذكر اسبوع والانثى اسبوعين????


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 مارس 2011)

*رد: المراة في المسيحية*




أنجيلا قال:


> * مرسي ليك كثير على التوضيح *
> *بس الي لسة ما فهمتو هو ليش الذكر اسبوع بس والانثى اسبوعين?????????*



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145139


----------



## أنجيلا (9 مارس 2011)

شكرا ليك الموضوع شرح لي ما اردت معرفته الله يجازيك كل خير
بس سؤال اخير واعرف اني زودتها كثير بس هذا اخر سؤال XXXXX قرات في الموضوع* الذكر يُشير إلى النفس والأنثى إلى الجسد فبناءا على ماذا تم هذا الاستنتاج خاصة ان النفس كلمة مؤنثة والجسد مذكر واعتذر من الازعاج الذي سببته?*





*تم تحرير الحلفان بإسم المسيح = القسم*


----------



## أَمَة (9 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> شكرا ليك الموضوع شرح لي ما اردت معرفته الله يجازيك كل خير
> بس سؤال اخير واعرف اني زودتها كثير بس هذا اخر سؤال XXXXX قرات في الموضوع* الذكر يُشير إلى النفس والأنثى إلى الجسد فبناءا على ماذا تم هذا الاستنتاج خاصة ان النفس كلمة مؤنثة والجسد مذكر واعتذر من الازعاج الذي سببته?*
> 
> 
> ...


 

صحيح في اللغلة العربية النفس مؤنث والجسد مذكر.

ولكن لغة التوراة هي اللغة العبرية القديمة، اما العربية فما هي سوى الترجمة.

قرأت منذ زمن طويل على أحد المواقع اليهودية تفسيرا عن مضاعفة المدة للبنت، والموضوع كان فعلا له علاقة بالنفس والجسد.

الموضوع كان يقول ما معناه أن المحافطة على الجسد يجب أن تكون مضاعفة لأن النفس الغالية جدا محفوظة في الجسد ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 مارس 2011)

*نجاسة المرأة في العهد القديم – موقع مراد سلامة*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 مارس 2011)

*المرأة ووضعها و حقوقها في العهد القديم – موقع مراد سلامة*​


----------



## أنجيلا (9 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك كثير اخ مولكان لتعبك معايا و الشكر لكل من ساعدني
 ارجو من الاخت امة اغلاق الموضوع فقد اخدت كل لنا عيزاه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 مارس 2011)

نصلى للرب ان يعم السلام مصر وشعب مصر


----------



## جلفاوي (24 أبريل 2011)

يا اختي انجيلا سؤال بسيط لك هل فهمت ردود الاخوة واقتنعت بهم ام حصل لك ما حصل لي لم افهم شيئا ولم اقتنع رغم ان لدي مستوى علمي لا بأس به ومع ذلك لم افهم 
ارجو ان تفهموني اكثر


----------



## Critic (24 أبريل 2011)

> يا اختي انجيلا سؤال بسيط لك هل فهمت ردود الاخوة واقتنعت بهم ام حصل لك ما حصل لي لم افهم شيئا ولم اقتنع رغم ان لدي مستوى علمي لا بأس به ومع ذلك لم افهم
> ارجو ان تفهموني اكثر


*لا طمن نفسك و ريح بالك فهمت كويس اوى*
*لو انت مش فاهم افتح موضوع منفرد يا ذو المستوى العلمى الذى لا بأس به*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (24 أبريل 2011)

*بتختلف مش شخص لاخر 

في شخص عاوز يفهم وشخص عاوز يجادل

اكيد حد بيفهم والتاني لا 

اكيد فهمت كدة*


----------



## Twin (24 أبريل 2011)

* هذا الموضوع منتهي .... يغلق لعدم التشتيت*​


----------

